# Off Noise??



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a 2004 A4. There is a ticking or rattling noise coming from inside the dash area I believe. It comes on after the engine has been running for a few minutes. I know it's not an engine noise either. I was at the dealer getting some warranty work done and they told me it was a emission release valve or something along those lines. I find it hard to believe them. They sound is made by a little ball type thing then it's activated. Has anyone ever had this?
- comes on after the engine is warmed a little 
- not from the engine itself
- doesn't stop once it starts until the engine is cool again.


----------



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a very similiar sound. People on here told me it's from the windshield not being put on 100 percent correctly


----------



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)

If that is the case, then why does it happen only after the car has been on a while and not right away? I can see that being a possibility though.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How is a windshield install going to cause an emmission valve to make abnormal noise??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

:rofl:


Rukee said:


> How is a windshield install going to cause an emmission valve to make abnormal noise??


----------



## gto4 (Nov 4, 2009)

i have an 04 GTO with a simliar noise to. i change the oil and it went away after a couple of starts. i read on this site when it coming soon to change the oil it starts to make a wierd noise in the dash.


----------



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)

The windshield won't cause the emission valve to make a odd noise. I stated that I don't think it was what the deal said it was and he said maybe it was a loose windshield causing the noise I hear. 
I don't know where you read that about the oil change but it would not be that either. It's been there since I had the car pretty much and this was as close of an answer that I have been given to that noise. But i don' think the dealer really did much looking and they said there is nothing to be done to fix this.


----------

